# Ventilo du G5 bruyant ?



## abelthorne (5 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai récupéré un iMac G5 qui doit dater de fin 2004. Lors d'une utilisation poussée, il y a une sorte de bourdonnement qui, à l'oreille, a l'air de venir de la zone du processeur.

J'ai installé Ubuntu (Linux) dessus et j'ai accès à des applets qui me permettent de mesurer la température et la vitesse du CPU (je ne sais pas s'il y en a sous MacOS) :
- À l'allumage, le ventilo tourne à environ 1500 tr/min et la vitesse augmente progressivement. À ce moment, pas de bourdonnement, j'entends juste le souffle de l'évacution de l'air.
- En utilisation normale, le ventilo tourne à environ 3500 tr/min et le CPU atteint  65-70 °C. Le bourdonnement est déjà présent et très gênant.
- S'il est un peu poussé, le ventilo peut monter à plus de 5000 tr/min (il semble aller au maximum à 5600) et le CPU à environ 80 °C. Là, le bourdonnement est vraiment insupportable.

J'ai ouvert le Mac pour le nettoyer mais il avait l'air assez propre et ça n'a rien changé. Le seul endroit auquel je n'ai pas eu accès est le bloc du CPU, justement ; je ne vois pas vraiment comment l'ouvrir. Les seuls ventilateurs que j'ai vus étaient en plastique gris et situés en haut du Mac, à-côté du disque dur. Je ne pense pas que ce soient ceux-là qui sont concernés.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me confirmer qu'il y a effectivement un ventilateur à l'intérieur du bloc CPU ? et éventuellement m'orienter vers un petit guide qui explique comment démonter le bloc CPU pour avoir accès au ventilo ?


----------



## Sergag (14 Février 2009)

C'est le ventilo du processeur qui fait ce bruit, c'est un vieux problême connu, cependant y'a pas grand chose à faire si c'est le  G5 première génération, par contre si c'est la seconde ce ventilo se change facilement mais rien ne garanti qu'il sera moins bruyant.


----------



## abelthorne (14 Février 2009)

Merci pour la réponse. Comment puis-je savoir de quelle génération est cet iMac ? on me l'a donné, je sais juste qu'il a été acheté vers la fin 2004.

S'il est de la seconde génération, quelle est la marche à suivre pour le changer ?

EDIT : j'ai trouvé une photo de l'intérieur de la rév. B : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:IMacG5guts.png
Le mien ne correspond pas (barrette de RAM orientées côté CPU, moins d'espace à droite, etc.)
D'autre part, la rév. B est sortie en 2005, ce qui ne correspond donc pas.

Il n'y a donc rien à faire pour ce bruit ?


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Février 2009)

Bah sur les rev A pas grand chose malheureusement, un ami à le même problème. Essaye peut être un cout de soufflette (compreseur) dirigée vers le bloc processeur ou il y a écrit "G5" mais sans garantie.


----------



## abelthorne (15 Février 2009)

C'est ce que je comptais faire à l'occasion, mais je n'y crois pas non plus.

Quelle est la différence du bloc CPU entre la rév. A et la B ? celui de cette dernière a été prévu pour être ouvert facilement ?


----------



## Sergag (15 Février 2009)

Personellement j'ai tout essayer, goutte d'huile, isolation du ventilo mais niet, rien à faire alors j'ai appris à vivre avec.


----------



## abelthorne (15 Février 2009)

Mais tu as réussi à avoir accès au ventilo quand même ? Parce que mon principal problème, c'est de savoir comment ouvrir le bloc sans tout arracher.


----------



## Sergag (16 Février 2009)

Le ventilo est positionné entre le bloc d'alimentation et  le haut parleur mais même si tu enlève le bloc d'alim. Ce qui est facile, tu ne pourras que le soulever légèrement, pour l'enlever tu devras quasiment tout démonter le Mac sur la rev A bien sûr, sur la rev B il se change assez facilement, si tu veux mon avis, laisse tomber, pour ce qui est de la goutte d'huile j'ai du découper le dessus du boitier du ventilo et comme je l'ai mentionner plus tôt ça n'a rien changer, il a été jadis défini que c'était probablement la forme des ailettes qui était en cause et ceux à l'époque qui ont demander réparation auprès d'Apple ont obtenu changement de la carte mère.


----------



## abelthorne (16 Février 2009)

Sergag a dit:


> pour l'enlever tu devras quasiment tout démonter le Mac sur la rev A bien sûr, sur la rev B il se change assez facilement, si tu veux mon avis, laisse tomber


Franchement, je suis prêt à démonter le Mac complètement si vraiment c'est le seul moyen : je trouve le bruit absolument insupportable et je ne l'utilise pas du tout à cause de ça.



> il a été jadis défini que c'était probablement la forme des ailettes qui était en cause


Au vu du type de bruit, c'est effectivement très probable : forme des ailettes ou tout simplement une ailette abîmée. En fait, je comptais remplacer le ventilateur par un autre. À moins qu'Apple utilise un ventilo fait maison pour le CPU, comme ceux qui sont ailleurs dans le Mac ?


----------



## Sergag (17 Février 2009)

Alors bonne chance et si tu y arrive donne des nouvelles.


----------



## abelthorne (23 Février 2009)

Après avoir récupéré des outils adéquats, j'ai passé mon après-midi à démonter intégralement le Mac (c'est pas simple). Au bout du compte, j'ai fini par arriver à enlever le bloc du ventilo... pour m'apercevoir qu'il était apparemment moulé d'une pièce et totalement indémontable ! 

J'en ai quand même profité pour remettre de la pâte thermique sur le CPU (en espérant ne pas l'avoir fait n'importe comment : c'est la première fois que j'en manipule).

Là, je suis en train de remonter l'ensemble, avec la vague impression qu'il va me rester des morceaux sur la table après avoir fini (le coup classique). Je vais pas tarder à voir s'il marche encore et s'il fait un peu moins de bruit après le coup de bombe dans le bloc ventilo et la nouvelle pâte thermique.


----------



## Sergag (24 Février 2009)

Te décourage pas, j'ai eu à démonter le iBook G4 de ma fille pour bidouiller la carte airport et malgré 3 vis de trop!!!, le machin fonctionne parfaitement, par contre ce fichu ventilo du G5, que dalle.


----------



## abelthorne (24 Février 2009)

Finalement, il ne m'est pas resté de pièces en trop après remontage. Mais pour régler le problème du ventilo, c'est vraiment mal barré.

Pas d'amélioration, en tout cas.


----------

